# When u see it, you"ll shit brix



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

like it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> like it :lol:


So do I


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

brilliant :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Is that a VW camper in the background?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

There's a DOG????? :?


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

TT-REX said:


>


Best looking car you have ever posted...........


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i know hein^ :lol:


----------

